# How long to show as settled on Credit check?



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Anyone have any experience in this?

Settled my Car finance today by debit card,and they said normally around 4 days to clear,but how long will it stay on my credit rating till shown as settled?

Girl at BMW reckoned if it was settled before end of month it should show up in next months credit report as settled as they would notify them before end of the month

Only asking as now need to apply for another loan to go along with my savings for my deposit for flat and other goods,but stupidly attempted today but was declined (guessing as i still had the finance on it)

Please no questions about why i paid for a car before my flat lol
It was either that or loose my car and that was never going to happen (worked hard enough for it)


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

pete330 said:


> Please no questions about why i paid for a car before my flat lol


What's wrong with that? :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Your credit report usually updates on a monthly basis so you may find on the next update it will show as settled. It won't be long.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Get a letter as proof of loan cleared. I will take a few weeks to show on your credit report.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Have you asked why you were declined, some companies will give you an indication. As you say, currently you are guessing, the "outstanding" debt may have nothing to do with it. You can get a copy of your file for £2, I would not take much notice of any score / rating they give you because lenders use their own criteria.


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

When I cleared to Mortgage, it came off Experion the following month which in truth was about 6 weeks !! !


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

And you dont want declines showing up on your rating not that they will for sure.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

PaulN said:


> And you dont want declines showing up on your rating not that they will for sure.


They do not Paul, just show as searches but too many can be a problem. The result of an application is between the applicant and the lender.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes it came up in credit report i just paid £2 for says Opted out of the transaction for loan,so does not say anything like you aint getting a loan type thing lol


----------

